# Where is power steering reservoir



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

I can't find the power steering reservoir in the engine bay... anyone have any ideas?


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Where is power steering reservoir (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

Yeah. But it is hidden! It is located directly behind the driver side headlight. To get to it you must remove the plastic cover which is held in place with a torx head bolt. Don't pull up on the cover without removing the bolt or the cover will break. You will see this bolt near the top edge of the headlight. Hope that helps. 


_Modified by BlackJelli at 3:49 PM 12-14-2009_


----------

